# "Breaking Bad" Appreciation Thread



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright, who else loves this show?


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Best show out there right now!  Love, love, love it!  Got a bunch of my friends hooked on it recently.    Just outstanding writing, acting etc.

Looking forward to tonight's episode.  Just re-watched "Box Cutter."  What an intense moment on that one in the lab... Gus scares me.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree 100%, Breaking Bad is the best show out there.  Box Cutter was another fabulous episode to an already top-notch show.  The scene with Gus was very intense and I'm surprised how much this show can get away with not being on HBO or Showtime.  I'd even say the stuff we've seen in Breaking Bad is more graphic than what Showtime or HBO have shown in their series.  (Like what Gus does with the box cutter in this episode, the guy's head getting crush by that vending machine (LOL) in another, Walt taking out those 2 dealers at the end of last season, etc.... And who could forget the incident in Season 1 where Jesse didn't follow Walt's instructions with the body in the tub...   )
What did you think of the latest episode?
Did you catch the subtle 'pizza not being cut' gag that was put in to address the fans' wondering why the pizza Walt threw on top of the roof wasn't in pieces, LOL.  
Also, the cinematography is amazing, along with the writing, acting, and everything else.  Sad though that the awards shows only honor the acting and none of the other categories for this series.  What's up with that?


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Man, no other fans of this awesome series?  That's sad.
Oh, well... Michael, what do you think of the new season so far?


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Love it!


What nites is it on now?


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

*putting my hand up so firmly I might have dislocated my shoulder*

Best thing on TV right now, and the most underappreciated.  I came close to hyperventilating at the end of Half-Measures, I had to have a sit-down and a cup of tea just to recover.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Absolutely one of the best shows out there!!


----------



## BenCheetham (Jul 24, 2011)

One of the best shows of the last decade. Up there with The Wire and The Sopranos. Bafflingly, it always seems to get dumped in some graveyard slot on minor channels in the UK


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I loved the second episode of this season.  A lot of tense moments.  The ending with Jesse was heartbreaking.

Was surprised to see Walt approach Mike, even though what he said made sense.  Boy... did that not go the way he was hoping for!

My favorite line:  "Walter, you're never gonna see him again."

Interesting bit about the pizza.  Didn't catch that one!  

My mom just finished the second season and loves it.  Think she's going to start season 3 sometime today (she's DVRing the new season).


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm hoping for/expecting an eventual Walt-Mike-Jesse team-up to take Gus down, placing 'Heisenberg' at the top of the drugs game.  We already know Mike is a total badass, and if given the proper motivation (say, for example, just off the top of my head, his beloved granddaughter was threatened) (or, since this IS Breaking Bad, worse) I think he'd go against Gus in an instant.  Actually, judging from some subtle little moments, I feel that Gus is already holding Mike's granddaughter over him--absolute loyalty or Bad Things will happen to her.  This would explain Mike's over the top response to Walt's proposition--it was a public place and who knows what kind of informants Gus has, so he had to make it absolutely clear that he's not even considering betrayal.  I think, though, that the idea of taking Gus down does hold some appeal to him--and remember his story, "No half-measures".  It's all or nothing, and he's going to pick his moment very carefully.

Anyway, I guess we just have to wait and see


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Mike's "no more half-measures" monologue last season was one of the most chilling, effective, and powerfully memorable monologues I've seen in a TV series (that includes The Sopranos, The Wire, etc.).  I agree that his beat-down on Walt last ep after being approached was to make sure any tails Gus might be keeping on Mike would not think he was plotting with Walt to take Gus down.  I doubt Mike would tell Gus what Walt's intentions are.  (BTW: Can anyone tell me whose voice it was that told Walt over the phone outside Gus's house to just go home -- was it Mike? I didn't get a good listen at that part.)  I also agree that Gus must be holding something bad over Mike to keep him in check.  But something's definitely going to happen, as Mike was visibly shaken and I think even scared himself when Gus killed Victor so brutally and suddenly.  If there was a Mike-Walt-Jesse coalition to take down Gus, something tells me Mike wouldn't be so quick to let "Heisenberg" be the new boss of his -- maybe Mike would want to the new Number One...?
What do you guys make of the color symbolism we've seen throughout the entire series so far?  Do you like it, are indifferent to it, or do you think it is inconsistent, or pretentious?  I for one like what they're going for, along with their style of cinematography in general, which is very innovative for TV.

Great discussions so far!  This makes watching the show even more fun.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Just watched the second episode and I feel so bad for Jesse.  It's painful to watch him mess up over and over again.

What I really love about the series are the "OH HECK YEAH!" moments when Walt does something brilliant and MacGyver-y.  I hope we get one of those soon.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Breaking Bad is one of the best shows on TV right now. I never expeted Bryon Cranston to be a serious actor after Malcolm in the Middle, but oh man was I glad they went with him. He seems to get crazier every episode.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

One thing in particular I like about the colour symbolism is how Walt seems to be getting bluer and bluer as the series progresses, and Jesse is getting blacker and blacker. I think sometimes it borders on pretentious, but overall it's done well and isn't overplayed.

About Mike, the overwhelming feeling I get from his character is that he's tired, sick of the whole game. The only thing he seems to react genuinely positively towards is children, everything else is just business. I think his driving motivation is keeping himself and his family safe and comfortable, all else is secondary.

Half-measures speech, just because:


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

dalyamoon said:


> Just watched the second episode and I feel so bad for Jesse. It's painful to watch him mess up over and over again.


Aaron Paul is oustanding during his "quiet" moments and showing you what's really going on in Jesse's head. That final scene in last week's episode is heart-breaking, and it's all done simply by an expression on his face.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Ben White said:


> Half-measures speech, just because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I hear Walt is supposed to become a hated character. So I can totally see him taking out Gus with no remorse. We'll see though. This season is looking pretty good.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

So far, I think the show has done an excellent job of portraying Walt as a flawed but sympathetic character sinking deeper and deeper into criminality.  I'm not sure if I'm going to hate him by the series end, but I can certainly see myself becoming more and more repulsed by his actions and decisions.  Walt's 'sin' is pride, which I can certainly relate to, but how far he'll go remains to be seen.  One thing's for sure, I'm sticking around to find out


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

It makes me wonder if he has a new motive now. Yeah he wants to support his family, but it seems as if he wants to become some all powerful player in the drug game. I think he wants to take over for Gus.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Walt takes out Gus-- Jesse takes out Walt
couple of season there


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Walt takes out Gus-- Jesse takes out Walt
> couple of season there


Haha that would be something. I wonder if Jesse will keep going deeper into this depression. I wonder if:


Spoiler



Jesse will ever find out how Walt let his girlfriend die. Would love to see how the tensions rise because of that.


 But yeah, can't wait for tonights episode.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Looking forward to tonight's episode!  I think Saul is going to be in it.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Another brilliant episode last night!  Gotta love Saul.  

The scenes from Jesse's non-stop party were very, very unsettling.  Not only that, but looks like the new guy is keeping tabs on him.  I saw in the preview fro next week that Mike goes to Gus telling him that the Pinkman kid is losing it.  That can't be good...

Walt flipping off the new security camera at the beginning... fantastic.  Reminded me when he told "Eyebrows" off in Season 1.  And I started cracking up when I saw that comedian Bill Burr was in last night's episode.  Awesome!


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, I have a feeling Walt will come to Jesse's rescue once more. Wonder how deep the two will be going during this season. It's going to get crazy.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, Walt's already proven that he's not afraid to get his hands bloody when it comes to protecting Jesse.  He's going to find some way to get to Gus.  Have no idea how or when, but it ain't gonna be pretty!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Walt takes out Gus-- Jesse takes out Walt
> couple of season there


If it came to that, I'd probably stop watching. Jesse can barely keep up with other people's plans, never mind coming up with his own--I like his character and he has his strengths, but big thinking isn't one of them  I think a more plausible storyline would be that Walt gains power in the criminal world and Jesse becomes more and more the weak link in his chain, and Walt is forced to choose between loyalty to Jesse and retaining power.

Anyway, it's good to see that the writers didn't just forget about Marie's kleptomania, for a while there it seemed like it was just a discarded sub-plot. Also, it's funny, I didn't like Skylar at all in the first two seasons, but the more involved she becomes in shady deals the less I dislike her, to the point where I suspect the show's writers of manipulating me 

No Mike in this week's episode gets a sad face:


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

AMC has renewed the show for 16 more episodes next year, which will end the series. http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2011/08/amc-renews-brea.php

Hate to see such a great show end but I'm glad it's ending the right way. 16 episodes is a curious number, since most of the seasons are 13 episodes. I wonder if they'll show them all as an extended season or split the season in half like the final Sopranos season did, with a break in the middle.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Agreed.  Sad to see such a great show end, but I'm happy that they know for sure that it'll be their last season.  I think the show will definitely end on a high note.

Watching last night's episode again.  Fantastic!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I forgot about this thread   16 episodes is an interesting number, I hope it indicates something like "we need exactly 16 episodes to tell this story right" more than "16 episodes will take us into awards season" or something equally commercial.  Also, as much as I love the show, I'm glad it's ending.  Five years is a really good run, and I can think of more than a few shows that should've ended earlier than they did.  Tell a story, tell it right, and go out with a flourish, not a whimper.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I think I'd rather have a good show end sooner than have it dragged out for another 2-3 seasons. I really don't want it to end either, but it's going to happen. When it happens I'll be ready.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Brem said:


> I think I'd rather have a good show end sooner than have it dragged out for another 2-3 seasons. I really don't want it to end either, but it's going to happen. When it happens I'll be ready.


Absolutely.

And more importantly, so will the writers.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Michael Crane said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> And more importantly, so will the writers.


Shows start to lose their spark as they keep going. Look at Dexter for example. The show is great, but how long can you expect a show like that to go for? The guy should of been caught by now, you think?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Bumping this to say that I thought last night's episode was the best of the season so far.  Loved the ending with Hank laying out everything he'd gathered on Gus and "Heisenberg".  Hank is becoming one of my favorite characters.  Also, Aaron Paul should get his second Emmy just based on this episode alone.  The scene where Jesse tells the NA meeting about putting down the "problem dog" was amazing.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

JimJ said:


> Bumping this to say that I thought last night's episode was the best of the season so far. Loved the ending with Hank laying out everything he'd gathered on Gus and "Heisenberg". Hank is becoming one of my favorite characters. Also, Aaron Paul should get his second Emmy just based on this episode alone. The scene where Jesse tells the NA meeting about putting down the "problem dog" was amazing.


I totally agree with everything you said, so far this season hasn't had the urgency of season two's opening episodes or season three's ending episodes, but the slowburn is starting to pay off.

Hank VS Walt is getting interesting, that's for sure. Now I'd kind of like to see Walt take out Gus, then in the next season see Hank take down Walt.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Another FANTASTIC episode last night! Tense as heck when Walt and Hank were watching Gus--with Mike watching _them_. Have a feeling we're going to get more tense moments like that!

Loved, loved, loved the backstory for Gus. He was always interesting, but his character is even more interesting this season.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

That was easily my favourite of the season so far, I love the dramatic irony in this show.  Also probably my favourite Saul scene in the show so far, I think that was the most 'human' I've ever seen him.


----------



## James Lorenz (Jul 29, 2011)

Great to see the Gus backstory.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

On Gus, never had an appreciation for the guy before, but now I feel a little sympathy for him. Who takes him down first, the cartel, Hank or Walt is up in the air. Walt needs to learn a little impulse control before dies.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Aaron Paul really breaks my heart for him while also cracking me up, and the rehab scene will definitely win him his second Emmy.  
It's just a shame that BB is ineligible for the upcoming Emmy Awards season and has to wait until the next one... hopefully people still remember and root for his work this season by that time...   

I still hate that the writers of this show never get their due credit at the Emmys.  The cinematography on this show is also top-notch for television and really sets the series apart for its distinctive style.  The time-lapse scenes with Jesse and Mike got me hitting the rewind on the DVR more times than I can count.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Elijah Joon said:


> Aaron Paul really breaks my heart for him while also cracking me up, and the rehab scene will definitely win him his second Emmy.
> It's just a shame that BB is ineligible for the upcoming Emmy Awards season and has to wait until the next one... hopefully people still remember and root for his work this season by that time...


It actually works out well. Peter Dinkelage can get his Emmy this year, and Paul can get his 2nd next year.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

JimJ said:


> It actually works out well. Peter Dinkelage can get his Emmy this year, and Paul can get his 2nd next year.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

JimJ said:


> It actually works out well. Peter Dinkelage can get his Emmy this year, and Paul can get his 2nd next year.


_Flawless Victory_.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I hate that they have to wait for next years Emmy's. But oh well, I'm sure they'll win it again. This season just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if Mad Men will be eligible for next year's Emmys?  They've been on break forever and I don't think it's supposed to be back until next year sometime.  They always win Best Drama series, so if they were ineligible Breaking Bad (or Game of Thones, I'd be happy with either one winning) could have a good shot at it next year.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

JimJ said:


> Does anyone know if Mad Men will be eligible for next year's Emmys? They've been on break forever and I don't think it's supposed to be back until next year sometime. They always win Best Drama series, so if they were ineligible Breaking Bad (or Game of Thones, I'd be happy with either one winning) could have a good shot at it next year.


I believe it will since the new season starts early 2012. So I wouldn't see why they can't get into the Emmy Race.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Another fantastic episode. The fight between Walt and Jesse was epic.

Also loved this scene:


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah that episode was pretty intense. I wonder how Walt and Jesse's relationship will go from this situation. Maybe Walt saves Gus's life and everything is saved. haha! Doubt it!


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Things are getting all inevitable now 

I have to admit, at this point, I'm rooting for Gus more than Walt, and Hank more than either of them.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Ben White said:


> Things are getting all inevitable now
> 
> I have to admit, at this point, I'm rooting for Gus more than Walt, and Hank more than either of them.


I know, Walt is becoming a jerk lately. I guess it comes with the job. But yeah, I like Gus too, he's pretty bad ass. Oh and I bet Hank is the one who figures out Walk is Heisenberg. Haha can't wait for that episode.

But yeah, I know I said something about an article a while back. Someone said that Walt is going to get even worse, and you'll end up hating him soon. So we'll see how much we'll end up hating him in the future.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Brem said:


> I know, Walt is becoming a jerk lately.


So true! But then again, when *isn't* he a jerk? His snarkiness is why I like the show. He's almost an anti-hero. He started out with nobel intentions, but has really become a monster. I think that started when he shaved his head.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

I think it may be that Walt hasn't really _done_ anything lately, if he had another badass moment involving super-chemistry I'd probably be pulled back onto his side  Just bumming around complaining about the situation and trying to browbeat Jesse into doing his dirty work for him isn't exactly endearing.

Actually, Skylar is a good example of a character I did not like at all clawing her way into my good books--rescued from the scrappy heap, as it were. She takes command and acts to control situations to her benefit. I can't help but like her for that, even if I disagree with her methods


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Ben White said:


> I think it may be that Walt hasn't really _done_ anything lately, if he had another badass moment involving super-chemistry I'd probably be pulled back onto his side  Just bumming around complaining about the situation and trying to browbeat Jesse into doing his dirty work for him isn't exactly endearing.
> 
> Actually, Skylar is a good example of a character I did not like at all clawing her way into my good books--rescued from the scrappy heap, as it were. She takes command and acts to control situations to her benefit. I can't help but like her for that, even if I disagree with her methods


Yeah it does seem as if Walt is being lazy and isn't doing the dirty work anymore. In season 3 he basically saved Jessie's life, now it seems like he wants to ruin his life further by having him kill people.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

I can't really blame Walt for trying to get Jessie to kill Gus.  Walt can't get close to Gus, Jessie can, so he doesn't really have a choice.  I think he'd kill Gus if he had the chance.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I think it may be that Walt hasn't really done anything lately, if he had another badass moment involving super-chemistry I'd probably be pulled back onto his side Smiley Just bumming around complaining about the situation and trying to browbeat Jesse into doing his dirty work for him isn't exactly endearing.


I know, right? I loved when Walt was blowing stuff up.

I also agree that I never really liked Skylar until this season. Last Sunday's episode where


Spoiler



she pretended to be a bimbo


 cracked me up.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

mscott9985 said:


> I know, right? I loved when Walt was blowing stuff up.
> 
> I also agree that I never really liked Skylar until this season. Last Sunday's episode where
> 
> ...


I had tears in my eyes from laughing so hard. She's been fantastic this season.

Really curious to see how this all ends. Not just the season, but the show in general. I don't think it's going to be pretty. It ain't gonna be happy. Walt has destroyed/altered way too many lives at this point.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

Michael Crane said:


> I had tears in my eyes from laughing so hard. She's been fantastic this season.
> 
> Really curious to see how this all ends. Not just the season, but the show in general. I don't think it's going to be pretty. It ain't gonna be happy. Walt has destroyed/altered way too many lives at this point.


Yeah I know, I think the only way to end the show is to kill Walt off. Personally I hate that idea, but I think by the end of the series he'll be the most hated main character ever. But we'll see.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Possible ending: Walt ends up at the top of the crime heap, relatively secure, but he has alienated/is at least partially responsible for the deaths of many of those around him.  Powerful, 'safe', but alone.  And then his cancer goes out of remission; he's dying.

Alternate, slightly 'lighter' ending: Walt takes out Gus just in time for Hank to bust the whole operation.  The series ends with Walt in prison but most of those he cares about safe, possibly in witness protection.  Meanwhile, the power/drugs vacuum is filled by a new supplier; Hank won the battle, but the war goes on.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW, this season just keeps getting better. Another masterful move by Gus. That guy is such a badass. I loved the Walt and Walter Jr. moments too. Also, Ted Beneke is moron, but that's nothing new.



Spoiler



Also, was Mike about to kill Jessie before he got shot? Sure looked like it to me and I rewinded it a couple of times.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I finally got around to watching Sunday's episode (which was excellent!), but one of the promos said that there were only three more episodes of Breaking Bad left.

Do they mean *this season* or do they mean...gulp...forever?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> I finally got around to watching Sunday's episode (which was excellent!), but one of the promos said that there were only three more episodes of Breaking Bad left.
> 
> Do they mean *this season* or do they mean...gulp...forever?


This season, but it has been announced that next season will be the final one.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> This season, but it has been announced that next season will be the final one.


Okay (sigh of relief). That's a little better.

Actually, I'm glad that they've planned the end. I didn't want the show to jump the shark.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

mscott9985 said:


> Okay (sigh of relief). That's a little better.
> 
> Actually, I'm glad that they've planned the end. I didn't want the show to jump the shark.


I agree, I'd rather it have a planned end than a sudden cancellation with no resolution to the story.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Last night's ending was crazy intense! Walt's maniacal laughter?  Skylar desperately trying to explain to Walt that she did what she did to protect her family (irony much?), Marie freaking out. Hard to believe there is still 2 episodes left, as that probably would've worked as a season finale or the episode before the finale. Can't wait to see what happens next!

Also


Spoiler



Good riddance, Ted.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

My heart was racing towards the end of the episode, if this gets any more tense I might have to stop for a cup of tea and a sitdown halfway through.

Although I did love Saul's 'A Team'.

"Are you happy?"
"Reasonably."

Also this:










Perhaps the true moral of Breaking Bad is "Loose Rugs Kill".


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Last night's ending was crazy intense! Walt's maniacal laughter?


That was awesome!! (In a terribly creepy way.) And, Ben, that was a great picture.


Spoiler



I also loved the scene where you can see Walt lying in the dirt in his crawl space. It was like he was being buried alive


. I honestly can't wait until next Sunday.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

The season finale was INCREDIBLE! Hands down the best season finale I have ever seen--could've easily been the series finale. And the final image... WOW.

"I won." - Walt


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Spoiler



This


 is one of craziest/coolest things I've ever seen on TV. It stretched my suspension of disbelief nearly to it's breaking point, but I'll allow it just because it's so damn bad ass. 

I was surprised by the lack of a cliffhanger ending. After watching the episode I heard that when they shot the episode they didn't know if they were being renewed or not, so they made a finale that could have worked as a series finale if necessary. Really can't wait to see where it goes from here. Does Walt keep cooking and


Spoiler



take Gus's place as the new meth kingpin


? It definitely seems like he's gone full Heisenberg now. The smart thing would be for him to get out now, but I'm thinking he's getting too power hungry for that. He seemed to enjoy his "victory" (


Spoiler



which involved poisoning a child and exploding a bomb in a nursing home


) a bit too much. Also, what about Mike? I heard somewhere that Vince Gilligan confirmed that Mike is alive and will be back next season. Can't wait to see what his reaction to the events of the finale will be.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh yes, _that_. It was JUST balanced between too cartoonish and utterly horrific, in the end I have to applaud them for doing it just because it's so outrageous. Overall I didn't think the episode had quite the punch of season three's finale, but it was still excellent. Of special note was Mark Margolis as Hector Salamanca, just amazing acting, especially when he's at the DEA and in his final scene.

To be honest I'd be perfectly happy if they ended the series now, but it'll be interesting to see where they take it next. One thing about Walt is that he really does think too small--maybe they'll explore that in the next season. I've seen it suggested that the theme of season five could be Walt vs Fate, which would be interesting. I think Walt vs Hank is pretty much inevitable too, you just know neither of them are going to let 'Heisenberg' slip away.

Also, this.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

I think there was a lack of a cliffhanger this time around because they weren't sure if they were going to get another season or not, so they wanted to tie it up the best they could just in case while still leaving room for other stuff if they were renewed.   I think next season will have a lot to do with Hank finding out about Walt, and possibly a showdown between Walt and Jesse (if Jesse ever learns the truth about Jane and Brock).

I made a playlist last night of a bunch of awesome songs from Season 4. Listening to it right now.


----------



## Brem (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually watched the season finale 3 times. It was that good. I didn't expect it to end that way though, but glad it did. Season 5 is going to be intense though. Wonder what will happen.


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Just had a thought (spoilers follow):



Spoiler



Gus used a 'half-measure' on Walt. He took him out to the desert and threatened him and his family, just like in Mike's story from last season. "No half-measures". I wonder how different things would have been, if Mike had been around to advise Gus.



Also (spoilers if you haven't seen the season finale) this is bloody hilarious.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

Ben White said:


> Also (spoilers if you haven't seen the season finale) this is bloody hilarious.


LOL! My girlfriend just posted that on my FB page. That is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

"I won." - Walt

Best last line since, "Run."


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

This was posted on the BREAKING BAD FB page. Too friggen' funny!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Loved the show-- until that last episode. I felt like they jumped the shark.  Between Gus walking out of the room and having to hit you over the head with the flowers, a smart show suddenly went dumb for some reason.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde (Jul 15, 2010)

Bob Mayer said:


> Loved the show-- until that last episode. I felt like they jumped the shark. Between Gus walking out of the room and having to hit you over the head with the flowers, a smart show suddenly went dumb for some reason.


I felt the same way - I don't care how bad azz or fastidious you are; you don't remember to straighten your tie at that moment! Love / hate Walt. His pride will get him long before anything else does.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> I made a playlist last night of a bunch of awesome songs from Season 4. Listening to it right now.


The music was amazing! I need to find the songs and download them from iTunes.

And I'll be the dissenter here...I can't help myself. I really did like the scene where Gus straightened his tie because, I admit, they did have me fooled for just a second. (But the flowers...nope, didn't like that either.)


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

mscott9985 said:


> The music was amazing! I need to find the songs and download them from iTunes.


http://blogs.amctv.com/breaking-bad/2011/06/season-4-music.php

This should help!  There were a few I couldn't find, but I found most of them.

I loved the Gus scene. I was fooled until they panned over to the other side of his face. There was a lot of people debating if Jesse actually shot Gale last season, so I also think they did that so people would know for sure he was dead. (Funny thing is people still think he's alive)

The flower pot was a nice twist. At first I didn't think he really poisoned the kid until the scene where he had that old lady check out his house. That's when I said, "You know, he might've really poisoned Brock!" He has shown over these past few seasons that he will put others at risk if it means protecting himself and his family.

That scene when he's spinning the gun turned out to be a pretty important scene after all. I didn't pick up on that until after watching the finale.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

The tie straightening didn't bother me.  It's somewhat plausible that someone that grievously hurt would go into shock and not realize how bad it is, and go on doing the things they normally do.  What was a huge stretch was that he was on his feet at all.  The blast blows the door of it's hinges, surely it knocked Gus down too.  And he walks out almost immediately after the explosion, he didn't really have time to pick himself up off the ground. Still, I thought the scene was cool enough that I don't care that it wasn't very realistic.  If the show makes a habit of stuff like that, I'll have a problem with it but this time I'm fine with it.  It was a very memorable send off to one of the best villains in TV history.

As for the flower pot, I don't see the problem there.  It definitively answered the question of who poisoned Brock, rather than leaving it open ended for the whole off-season.  I mean, when they said it wasn't ricin, I figured it was probably Walt, but I'm glad they showed us the undeniable evidence.  Also, as was mentioned earlier, they didn't know if they were getting picked up when they shot this and that would've been a pretty huge question to leave open if it ended up that this was the series finale.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

http://tv.ign.com/articles/119/1199322p1.html

A great interview with Bryan Cranston.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Michael Crane said:


> The season finale was INCREDIBLE! Hands down the best season finale I have ever seen--could've easily been the series finale. And the final image... WOW.
> 
> "I won." - Walt


Co-sign. Vince Gilligan is a genius writer, showrunner, and director.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> (Funny thing is people still think he's alive)


Seriously?

Well, all I can say is that they better keep Gus dead! I don't want him showing up next season alive because the writer puts in something about a miraculous cure (ala daytime soaps.)

I was so bummed last night when there was no more Breaking Bad, then I realized it was the first Walking Dead of the season, so now I'm happy again, lol.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, maybe Dead Gus can make a cameo on The Walking Dead.  (Shrug)  They're both on AMC, it could happen.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Elijah Joon said:


> Well, maybe Dead Gus can make a cameo on The Walking Dead. (Shrug) They're both on AMC, it could happen.


The Walking Dead visual effects crew actually helped out on Gus's death scene. Would be pretty cool to see a dead Gus cameo on there.


----------



## Michael Crane (Jul 22, 2010)

If Gus is back next season, it'll most likely be through flash-backs. They like to do that a lot, which would be cool. They only hinted a little bit about his past.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, it's not zombie Gus, but there was a reference to Breaking Bad in this past Sunday's episode of The Walking Dead. It appears that Walt is still alive and cooking in the zombie apocalypse:


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Omg!!  I can't believe that you spotted that.  Too funny!


----------

